# Potty Training



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

The same thing happened to us when we brought Teddy home from Poodle Rescue Houston. I feel your frustration. 

We took Teddy outside every 20 to 30 minutes. We did the same thing as you are doing. We cheered and rewarded him when he did his business. We also took him out after feeding time, nap time and play time. 

When I caught Teddy in the act of an accident, I firmly said "NO TEDDY" and took him outside again, even though I knew he no longer needed to go. 

He eventually decided that he didn't want me on his case ...LOL...and quit having accidents. 

One thing I did notice is that he mostly had accidents on my throw rugs in the kitchen and in the laundry room. I picked those rugs up and left them up for the next three months. That helped a lot! I also noticed that he liked the carpet in our bedroom. I closed off our bedroom and didn't let him have access to that area either.

If you have a night crate that you are using for sleeping, make sure that it isn't bigger than it needs to be for him to be comfortable. They usually won't potty their bed if they can't get away from the soiled area. 

I bet when he gets comfortable with his new forever home he will fall back into line. Congrats on your new addition to the family!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. We crate him at night and that is not a problem. We have been restricting him from all the areas that he likes to use for his bathroom. Hopefully we will get enough opportunities for positive reinforcement!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

If your six-month-old puppy is still timid when outside, then being able to stay calm and relax when outside is already something worth rewarding. 

Since potty training is your priority right now, provide HIS favorite reward (not necessarily edible item) when he does his business at the designated spot.

Use another type of reward (or a so-so treat) for other desired behavior(s).

When my boy was young, I brought with us a small squeaky toy when we went outside. He's a nervous boy and the squeaky toy helped distract him. I provided super yummy treats when he did his business outside.


----------

